# Anglerüberwachung per APP - Antwort der Regierung



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar










*Anglerüberwachung per APP - Antwort der Regierung​*
Wir hatten darüber berichtet, wie die EAA Vorschläge zur Kontrolle der Angler mit elektronischen Mitteln wie z. B. einer App per Smartphone gemacht hat:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323764

Da man ja weiss, dass der DAFV nicht gerade zuverlässig seine Angler vor solchen Einfällen schützt, sondern im Ernstfall eher noch für weitere Verbote und Restriktionen steht, habe ich mich vorsichtshalber direkt mit dem zuständigen Mitarbeiter im BMEL (Bundesministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft), Dr. Pott,  in Verbindung gesetzt und nachgefragt.

Unsere Befürchtungen wurden bestätigt.


Mein Anschreiben:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. Pott,
> 
> die EAA hat zur Kontrolle beim Wolfsbarsch ja eine in meinen Augen zumindest datenschutzrechtlich bedenkliche, mit Sicherheit aber anglerfeindliche Vorstellung von “Eigenkontrolle” der Angler per Smartphone oder anderen elektronischen Geräten:
> http://www.eaa-europe.org/news/10179/bass-open-letter-to-eu-and-ministers-by-eaa-and-eftta.html
> ...



Die Antwort von Dr. Pott:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner
> 
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Mail, in der Sie sich u.a. zur Überwachung von Freizeitfängen an Dorsch äußern. Grundsätzlich begrüßen wir, wenn aus der Anglerschaft selbst Anregungen kommen, wie Fangbeschränkungen in der Freizeitfischerei, die sich aus der Gemeinsamen Fischereipolitik ergeben, sinnvoll und effektiv überwacht werden können.
> ...



_ Dr. Pott für die Bundesregierung: 
*Grundsätzlich begrüßen wir, wenn aus der Anglerschaft selbst Anregungen kommen, wie Fangbeschränkungen in der Freizeitfischerei, die sich aus der Gemeinsamen Fischereipolitik ergeben, sinnvoll und effektiv überwacht werden können*. 
Insofern hat die Bundesregierung das Schreiben der EEA mit Interesse zur Kenntnis genommen, insbesondere auch den Ansatzpunkt, gegebenenfalls moderne Kommunikationsmittel wie Smartphones einzusetzen. _

Man kann also festhalten, dass sich die Regierung bei den Anglerverbänden bedankt, die nach Verständnis der Bundesregierung selber darum bitten, ihre Angler mittels solcher elektronischer Überwachung so stärker kontrollieren zu können.

_Dr. Pott für die Bundesregierung: 
Hierbei geht die Bundesregierung nicht davon aus, dass sich die technische Ausrüstung deutscher Angler grundsätzlich anders darstellt als bei unseren westeuropäischen Nachbarn_

Bezieht sich auf das Geschreibsel des Hauptamtlichen für Europa im DAFV, Herrn Dr. Spahn:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/fangerfassung-und-ueberwachung

_DAFV: 
Zum einen besitzen viele der über 160.000 Angler, die jährlich in den deutschen Ostseegebieten angeln gehen, kein Smartphone_

Die Kompetenz der "Vertretung" der Angler durch DAFV und auch EAA wird also im BMEL eher ähnlich wie bei uns gesehen und weniger nach dem "Selbstverständnis" des DAFV und der ihn nach wie vor tragenden Landesverbände.

So, wie das Dr. Pott hier schreibt; 
_... n o c h keinen Niederschlag gefunden, 
d e r z e i t nicht verfolgt. _
hält das der Regierung für die Zukunft alle Türen offen. 

Man hätte andernfalls geschrieben 'sehen wir nicht als geeignetes bzw. verhältnismäßiges Mittel zur Überwachung der Einhaltung des bag limits an.' 

Sowohl die elektronische Anglerüberwachung muss man daher im Auge behalten, wie auch die Abschaffung des Baglimits (da hat der DAFV und Konsorten ja schon versagt: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324196) , da hier eher weitere Einschränkungen zu befürchten sind, als das der DAFV dieses Mal richtig, vernünftig und anglerfreundlich handeln würde.




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------

